# Lamp Kelvin Question



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Questions for the forum lighting specialist:

Is there any noticeable difference between a 5000 Kelvin 4ft. lamp to a 6500 Kelvin lamp? Also, what would be a typical install for a 6500 Kelvin lamp? I,m thinking of installing the 6500 Kelvin lamps for a mechanical shop. Is this a good design?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I find the 6500's to be very blue and somewhat annoying. 5000 is what I always try to stick with.
Interested to hear what others say.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

this may help
http://www.lightenergysource.com/kelvintemp.htm


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Think daylight. The light produced by 6500K is almost indistinguishable from sun light. Very good color rendering. A little hard on the eyes, though. I use it in our plants, but I wouldn't pick it to light an office. I think it has a higher UV component that most fluorescents.

-John


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info. I'll check later for any additional info, thanks again!!


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont like 6500 either... its sort of in the metal halide range... good for parking lots and such..


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you will see a big difference between 5000k and 6500k. 
Based on my Sylvania catalog there is even a slight lumen reduction between 5000k (3000 lumens) and 6500k (2850 lumens) on a T8 Octron 800 XP/ECO lamp.

Personally I like 4100k, but 5000 should be good for a machine shop. I wouldn't go any cooler, it will look like an operating room.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I went with the Sylvania 5000K lamps. Thanks all!

$2.75 each. N.E. Ohio prices.


----------

